# Thoughts on an advice we got from a trainer



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hello fellow V owners,

over the last couple of weeks, we have been doing an obedience training course with Breeze and the trainer made a comment on the first session that I would like to get some advice on. 

The training is pretty basic and focuses on loose leash walking, sit and down and stay. We have been using a martingale collar with the loose leash walking and to learn the commands. The training is going pretty good and Breeze is "almost" walking with a loose leash, at least, until there is a magpie or a squirrel somewhere in the vicinity. 

Prior to the training, we use to take Breeze for 2 hours a day to the dog park so she could run and play with other dogs, but the trainer has recommended not to take Breeze to the dog park anymore. He said that between the 2 hours of "proper" walking and the training in the house we need to do, Breeze should be more than tired. His reason for not going to the dog park is that it would be mindless running and would jeopardize the training we have been doing.
I wanted to get the thoughts of the folks on here on that advice.

Breeze has definitely been more hyper than she used to be and zoomies have made a come back. We have been taking her to the mountains on weekends as she was becoming a bit of a basket case, but we haven't taken her to the dog park at all. I understand the point of the trainer, but I also think that it needs to take into account specificities of the breed. Am I kidding myself and making excuses?

Thanks a lot in advance for the thoughts,
Bertrand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally don't do dog parks.
But it's for totally different reasons. I've seen way to many dog fights happen in dog parks.
I don't believe all work, and no play is good for anyone, including dogs.
Dogs need a fun outlet, a way to reduce stress after training. I've seen trainers tap a dog on the side. Just to release them to run play. Retrieve trainers throw fun bumpers, at the end of a training session.
She's young and needs playtime.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally have never made a dog walk at heel for two hours. Maybe I'm missing something, but that sounds like a awfully long time. 
I've did 30 minutes, and then released them to run. Then did another 10- 15 minutes back to the car.
Abbey gets around a hour a day of walking at heel. But that is therapy for her leg, after hip surgery. I wish I could let her run. She's one busybody, into everything because of her age, and not being able to burn off that extra enegry. 
The days I have gotten to take her swimming, she's more calm, and relaxed.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

bertrand said:


> ... His reason for not going to the dog park is that it would be mindless running and would jeopardize the training we have been doing. ...


I'm not a trainer, but I've read a lot of posts about training <G> His advice doesn't make any sense to me. A 6 mo old puppy should be able to do a lot of "mindless running" - that's the thing that they're most good at and enjoy. And 2 hours on leash? I'm starting to feel bad for Breeze. Any chance that your trainer was a Marine Corp drill sergeant?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I think it depends partly on your own philosophy.

To me, they are hunting dogs and that is what the enjoy most. We don't hunt but our daily walk is off leash in fields and woods where they spend all their time following scent trails and 'hunting' birds and rabbits. They enjoy this more than anything else and I see it as 'their' time.

Other breeds are different but I personally wouldn't be comfortable not giving them this freedom.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

We take Bandi to the dog park several times a week (he's currently 7 months) and he loves it. He gets to run around and play with other dogs, interact and wrestle. It's like kids at a playground. Work and training is nice and needed but some fun never hurt anyone, especially a puppy. It's also good for socializing and interacting with new things. I'm no expert and I can understand doing the training and 'fun freedom running' at different times to separate them but to completely cut it out seems kinda harsh. That is, if you usually take her to dog parks otherwise as an outlet (I know some people do other things for their Vs to run around).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm in agreement with everyone else that this seems too restrictive for a young dog. I will say though that if you are doing really mentally and physically tiring work with the dog, it does make sense to get that done first, so the dog is at its most alert. 

I was at a multi-day hunt training last summer with a bunch of wirehairs and many of us made the mistake of letting our dogs play between exercises. They're vizslas after all with endless energy, right? Eventually the trainer scolded us for that and I started crating Scout between her turns. She started performing much better and seemed more serious, focused on the task. So I think there was a switch in her brain that she was there to work, and obviously the rest was necessary even though she hadn't looked tired. Even though she was only actively training for maybe 2-2.5 hours throughout the day, she would crash as soon as we got back to the hotel. 

Heeling isn't anywhere as fun for them as working around birds, so I think you need to reward her with some kind of play. It probably doesn't need to be the normal 2 hours at the dog park though, but you can experiment.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

texasred said:


> I personally don't do dog parks.
> But it's for totally different reasons. I've seen way to many dog fights happen in dog parks.
> I don't believe all work, and no play is good for anyone, including dogs.
> Dogs need a fun outlet, a way to reduce stress after training. I've seen trainers tap a dog on the side. Just to release them to run play. Retrieve trainers throw fun bumpers, at the end of a training session.
> She's young and needs playtime.


Hi, I agree that dog park can be totally hit and miss with some really aggressive dogs and some really nice ones, but in term of off-leash area close to our house, that's all we have. We do take Breeze on hikes during the weekend, but during the week, it is a little harder as they involve a 40mins drive.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the responses. Everything you've said makes sense to me, but Breeze being my first V, I wasn't sure if, by not following the trainer's advice, I would make a mistake around her training, as we want have adequate training for her based on us wanting her to come with us when we are mountain biking. 

I think we need to find a happy middle, by taking Breeze out to the dog park for 30 mins a day and work on her loose leash walking and overall obedience.

Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never thought I would do it, as I'm retired. But with Ranger's separation anxiety, he is starting doggie day care. I picked one that had acres of outdoor fenced areas, for running, and playing. 
We had a tour, and he had to pass a temperament test. He went today for 4 hours, mainly to see what dogs he works best with. He's going to start going 1-2 days a week. I just feel better knowing I don't have to worry about someone bringing in a aggressive dog.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am in agreement that dog parks, are hit and miss, it is all a crap shoot as to what dogs are there when you are. If you have one close, and find it acceptable, that the dogs
are friendly and the owners responsible, You are lucky. IMO taking advantage of the socialization, and chance to have some good old doggie games is great. I can totally see your trainers point, as free play, breaks all the rules of control. I also believe Vizsla's can do both. You said the Zoomies have returned??? again, this is My opinion, but I believe
that is a sign of exhaustion, or that your dog is tired and needs a nap... Being crazy and zoomie may mean your pup is getting more stimulation than you realize.?
Good on you for giving your pup such a good structured start in life... a wall mannered, well behaved dog means a loved and cherished dog, and the older it gets the better it will be.


----------

